# Business Card Cutting machine



## captck (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi guys,

I would like to ask if anyone of you knows where to buy an 'automatic business card cutting machine' here in dubai? i've been looking online and dragon mart but no luck. The machines at dragon mart is not automatic, you have to put the cut paper to another feeder for the 2nd cutting.


tia


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You could contact a printer like Desco and ask them which machine they use and then find the agent.


----------



## captck (Aug 28, 2014)

@bedougirl i think they wont just give information like that. they will think that i will be a competition..

my purpose is not really for producing 'business cards' but just the 'cutting' feature and the size..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

captck said:


> @bedougirl i think they wont just give information like that. they will think that i will be a competition.. my purpose is not really for producing 'business cards' but just the 'cutting' feature and the size..


I thought you might say that but you could say you're looking for a printer that has one because you know it's better than the manual and if they say yes, say that's great, which brand do you use? Worth a go...nothing ventured, nothing gained as they say.


----------

